# This Is Where I'm From



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

I've wanted to share with ChefTalk photos of where I come from...


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

Stunning !!!!


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Makes me want to move. NICE


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

You just intensified my island yearnings many times over. I *NEED *a fix big time. January is too far away.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

I could just feel that Ocean breeze!

We were home last in July of 2010

I could use a fix too,

We're going to California later this month, that will have to do...


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

I'll have a Primo for ya in Dec............I need to stop in Kaneohe to find an old friend.............I see your getting home sick.....................ChefBillyB


----------



## fts93 (Sep 1, 2011)

This is where i`m from /img/vbsmilies/smilies/peace.gif This place called "Pihlajanmäki" i`ts small suburb in North-Helsinki! U want to move here also, AYE?


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

The Fox River in Green Bay, WI. Looking towards the West side, where I'm from.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

http://www.justabovesunset.com/photography/assets/images/autogen/a_110907_brigsign01.jpg

BDL


----------



## jmueller (Sep 30, 2011)

So beautiful


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

The Blue Mountains of Oregon, this is the area we have our Mountain home.......................Chefbillyb


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Yup, have I said how homesick I am?

It's been waaaaayyy too long since we went HOME!!!

ChefBillyB, braddah, you make me smile...

I would love to see more photos of where everyone is from... don't forget to LIVE ALOHA


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

ANYONE?

I sure would like to see photos of the areas of where everyone is from…


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

That is absolutely gorgeous cheflayne, thank you so much for sharing that

Mahalo Nui Loa kaneohegirlinaz


----------



## margcata (Sep 18, 2011)

Chef Layne.

Enjoyed the photos very much. Truly lovely western region of the USA. Breatakingly beautiful.

I love the burnished reds and the amazing golden sunflower yellows against the deep spruce greens and blue blacks with those blue skies ... Real nice country.

Thanks for posting.

Margcata.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

It was my pleasure. A`ole pilikia.

Here are a few pictures of the booming metropolitan downtown area


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

maika'i (very good is the closest translation) cheflayne !!

is this your front yard? I like the bikes !!


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

durangojo, don't sugarcoat it, what do you really think, next time try not to be so verbose, I left you speechless right?


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

Hey kaneohegirlinaz, no that is actually one of the businesses in the downtown of the village that I am from. What you are seeing is about all the downtown there is. I also like bikes, but mine is not in the picture.


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

sorry cheflayne for my slip showing,

i do apologize for my computer unsavvyness...good thing i can cook!

soo, let's try this again:

 





anything else you want to say there, chef.../img/vbsmilies/smilies/rolleyes.gif


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Oh My Gosh, my sista' Joey that is just stunning, really.

...and Miss Greta looks a little chilly there ...

_*Mahalo*_ for getting that pesky computer to behave himself

Any photos in Mexico by chance?


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

> anything else you want to say there chef?...joey


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

oh, how coulld i forget this one..it's the view from the restaurant...oh yeah, the mountain peak (engineer peak) is 13,000 feet....

joey


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

OMG (OH MY GRAVY - all over) that just takes my breath away sis

this country, really, you just want to cry it's so beautiful

I still don't see pix of Mexico ...


----------



## margcata (Sep 18, 2011)

@ Kaneo,

This is a lovely post, and have enjoyed very much.

Margcata


----------



## margcata (Sep 18, 2011)

Elephants are my heart ...

Super foto . 

Margcata.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Cheflayne, braddah, sista, not sure which but ... YOU FUNNY ... you have a great sense of life about you ... 

rock on dude or duddette /img/vbsmilies/smilies/mullet.gif


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

margcata said:


> @ Kaneo,
> 
> This is a lovely post, and have enjoyed very much.
> 
> Margcata


Many Mahalos (thank you) margcata

I'm sure that folks would love to see photos of your town as well


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

cheflayne,

how'd you get him to do that...tell him another joke?   pretty funny though, thank you....i've always had a soft spot in my heart for elephants...don't know why...maybe because i think they are just viewed as cars, transportation, in most of the world....there is something so stoic about them...royal, gentle, and misunderstood.....of course this could all just be my projection....

kgirl,

no mexican pics...i don't have a waterproof camera!!!! actually mex pics are still in the camera...downloading them onto my computer is really stretching my limits.....will try and do soon soon though....

joey


----------



## margcata (Sep 18, 2011)

Kaneo,

Unfortunately I do not have any photos of Manhattan or Vancouver City ...

Have been living in between Madrid and Adriatic Italy since 1995.

However, lovely post and enjoy.

Margcata.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

> cheflayne,
> how'd you get him to do that...tell him another joke?


Ah humor /img/vbsmilies/smilies/crazy.gif !

You desparaged your computer savy, but actually your must be more savy than me because my original reply post was going to be blank, but I couldn't figure out how you managed to do that so I went with my old lovable elephant.

I have had that picture on my computer for a few years now and never had the opportunity to use it until now. Some days I can *so* relate to the elephant. That picture is priceless!


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Did I show you this one?

Before we were married we lived in Waikiki

at the end of Kalakaua Avenue

Right at the base of Diamond Head

This is a photo off our lanai

I was pretty sad when we had to move

( we were renters, it sold for over 1million dollars )

But Kaneohe is where I'm from 






enjoy ...


----------



## rbandu (Apr 30, 2012)

Greetings from Upstate NY 



I didn't actually take any of these pics myself, but you get the idea. It's Lake George, rich with Revolutionary war history. I've lived here for most of my life...don't think I'll ever leave.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

This what it's like where I come from ... Miss Raiatea Helms singing

Ho'onanea which translates to English as Relax ... ENJOY!


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Hawaii 012.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Oct 2, 2015








My husband and I went home to Hawaii again for the month of May 2015

(If you don't know, I was born and raised here and left 8 years ago after retirement)

OH MY GAWD!

I love it, but I just can't stay here again, it breaks my heart, but it's just too expensive.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

IMG_2304.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Oct 2, 2015













always on my mind

ALOHA!


----------

